# Nice little addition to help curb your plane collecting OCD



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Thnx for your review Shawn


----------



## bobasaurus (Sep 6, 2009)

I've been admiring these since Woodcraft released them. Good to hear they are usable.


----------



## MartyBacke (Oct 23, 2010)

I bought one too. It's great for smoothing very small areas, like faceframes.


----------



## AKSteve (Feb 4, 2012)

I just recently picked up one, I had a difficult area to plane and I couldn't get a good grip with my block plane, this worked great! minimal setup out of the box, I just cleaned off the oil and honed the back and gave it a quick sharpen. I am glad I got this. plus it was on sale for 99 dollars.


----------

